# Body kit



## Guest (Jun 22, 2003)

Any comments good or bad about this body kit?
http://www.extremedimensions.com/sh...san&id=156&cat=200SX+95-99&ProdType=Body Kits


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

which one??? theres like 5 on there


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

i like the drifter and the buddy. I'd have to see the buddy in a better shot, when you click it the pic doesn't load a large image. the drifter is sweet but you gotta be planning for a big FMIC cause otherwise what the hell are you gonna have in that huge opening.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Pics are kinda small...and the enlarge feature hsows upa dead link.
I want to see what the buddy sides look like.

Seth


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I would go with drift kit...

But- why did you post this topic twice?


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah I like the drifter and the buddy also, best kits for the 200SX i've seen, but I would go with drifter.

And I why do they have to advertise their damn website on the photos, idiots.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

R33 =  
Drift = 
Buddy Club-Style =  
R34 = 
Extreme =


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

samo said:


> *R33 =
> Drift =
> Buddy Club-Style =
> R34 =
> Extreme =    *


and the terrorist gives his opinion


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *And I why do they have to advertise their damn website on the photos, idiots. *


Uhm, so that people dont randomly steal their pics to use on their site or whever else. It makes complete sense.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

MontyCrabApple said:


> *And I why do they have to advertise their damn website on the photos, idiots. *


<--- advertises on his photos.

Guess they're idiots for asking for a bit of advertisment when people _steal_ their expensive bandwidth  .


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I can't see the R34, I wanna see the R34. Hope it's better than the R33.


----------



## sentra_hilo (Apr 23, 2003)

importfan.com shows a pic of the R34.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

god i really want the R34 body kit


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

last i heard extreme dimension is an authorized dealer for GTP.


----------



## jaySER34 (Jul 15, 2003)

do you think a very large and thick mesh grill kit would go alright in the big openings of the drift kit because ill be purchasing that soon and need to know what the hell do do with that space?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

big intercooler my friend. big intercooler.


but thick mesh would look just fine.


----------

